# 586 are made in??



## zepter33 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, planning on buying a 586.. i'm just wondering where it is made in?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Look's factory in Tunisia (or at least that's where they were planned to be made...)


----------

